# Flight Mh370 - Li-ion Cells May Have Caused In Flight Fire



## devdev (23/3/14)

Vaguely vape related. Makes sense why Fasttech are so fussy about shipping batteries



> "Malaysia admitted lithium-ion batteries that have spontaneously exploded on other flights were being carried on the missing plane."



http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/03/21/the-secret-far-deep-hunt-for-mh370.html


----------



## devdev (23/3/14)

This is the video clip that Sky News showed on the story.

Watch a li-ion battery experience thermal runaway:


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

devdev said:


> Watch a li-ion battery experience thermal runaway:



Just the kind of thing for me to watch so I won't get lazy with battery safety... and keep me on the straight and narrow of only buying safe batteries as recommended by ecigssa boffin members!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

